# Ride quality of a CR1



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello list,

I'm trying to get a feel from current owners what they think of the ride quality. I would like to build up a lightweight bike that climbs awesomely and this bike comes to mind. I would be pairing it with a set of Reynolds shallow dish tubulars so that should help make things smoother ride quality-wise. I believe wheel choice is probably more important then frame choice when it comes to ride characteristics, but that is debatable  

I'm 44 and have a tendancy to like compliant carbon frames (Pinarello, Colnago, Orbea) and am concerned the Scott may be more of a sportscar ride. If I had to choose, I would choose performance over plushness (if there is such a thing in this type of bike). I usually ride 130 miles a week so it doesn't have to be a century type bike.

I am trying to get to a dealer tomorrow to ride one, but am also eyeing an e-bay auction. 

Any feedback would be apreciated, thanks!

p.s. I consider my dream bike to be an '07 Orca, but I cannot afford that right now. Trying to score a CR1 for $1k.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

I put in 200 to 300 miles per week on my CR1 and I'm older than you. I have no complaints about the ride quality. My previous frame was a Cannondale Six-13 with carbon top and down tubes. The CR1 ride is very similar comfortwise, but noticeably better in terms of responsiveness when you stomp on the pedals and stability on a fast downhill. 

I lead training rides for a local bike shop that does not sell Scott. I've swapped bikes with a few riders to give them a demo, and now about half the regulars on these rides are considering a CR1 as their next frame. The shop owner has also jumped on the bandwagon and is on the verge of adding Scott to his lineup.

YMMV, but I think you'll find the CR1 meets your criteria well.


----------



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

*Cr1*

Awesome! That is the kind of feedback I was looking to hear. I am sensitive to a really harsh ride as I had a BMC Team Machine last year and that was stiff and harsh and didn't really do it for me. I am riding a CR1 tomorrow (lbs) so I can finally feel it for myself. Sounds like I am on the right track with what I am looking for and what the Scott can deliver. Thanks again!


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

JAG MN, I would concur with the comments made by StillRiding. My build is similar to the one your considering except I am running Reynolds DV tubulars. Also, my Scott also replaces a Cannondale 6/13. It has taken me awhile to tweak the Scott to my liking. The geometry is different than the 6/13. I've ended up setting it up where the handlebars are higher (this is not bad since the primary purpose of the bike is for those killer centuries with loads of elevation). The SLR seat was quickly discarded in favor of my trusted arrione.

The ride is typically for a carbon frame. It dampens the bumps but still not nearly as well as a Ti frame IMHO. I have a Litespeed Tuscany running 25mm clinchers. No bike I have ever ridden comes close the all day comfort of that bike.

I think you'll like the CR1, key will be getting a fit to suit the style want to ride. Also, you can build a super light bike which will get rave comments:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

i dont understand why people say the cr1's have a harsh ride. i used to ride a mtb rigid with commuter tires on it, and i dont have any problem with the ride of my cr1. i just did a solo century today, no ride problems.

from what i hear of the team machine, the cr1 should be a step in the right direction in terms of the balance between comfort and performance. comfier, yet still racy enough for what you want.


----------



## ted gould (Jan 22, 2007)

*throw down for the cr1 you will love it!*

Best rode bike I have ever had :thumbsup: LIGHT, SMOOTH , FAST AND COMFERT LIKE NO OTHER. The bike rocks! looks cool to.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

To the OP: Something else to consider is the length of the head tube and the resulting upright position it can put you in. Not saying it's a positive or negative, but rather, be aware of it compared to your current ride.


----------



## Walt The Flame (Nov 1, 2006)

*CR1 Ride from AZ*

I have been riding my 2007 Scott CR1 Pro for 3 months now and it is fantastic!
Before buying the Scott, I test rode many other carbon fiber bikes including Orbea Orca, Trek Madone, Cannondale System 6 and Specialized Tarmac and Roubaix. It was the most responsive and best climbing bike I tried. I agree with your comment on wheels. I rode the Scott originally on borrowed Mavic 30 mm deep clincher wheels and it was a little harsh. Now that I have my 2007 Topolino CX2.0 the ride is much smoother and it climbs and accelerates even better.
Good luck!


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*I went from a Caad4 C-dale to a CR1 800 miles ago.*

I'd say the Caad 4 was on the stiffer side of things in terms of comfort and out of the saddle riding. After 800 miles (so far), I have to say the CR1 (D/A, Ritchey WCS, Ksyrium SL) is as stiff or stiffer out of the saddle and more comfortable. I agree, typical CF ride, nothing unusual. My longest ride has been 88 miles with no comfort issues. I'm even still using the Selle Italia SLR saddle the bike came with. I'm 42 and didn't want to give up on an agressive riding bike but did want more comfort. The CR1 definately fits the bill. 

The headtube length wasn't an issue for me b/c I went from a 58cm C-dale to a 54 (med) CR1. My ideal size C-dale is probably a 57. 

I love the reaction of people (especially non-cyclists) when they pick up my bike and can't believe how light it is. The typical reaction is, "Oh my god, what's this weigh, 10 lbs?" :eek6: It came in at 15.56 lbs stock. A set of tubulars would put it under the UCI limit.


----------



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

*Ride Quality of a CR1*

Thanks for all your comments, guys. I bought a CR1 and will post a Road Test Review later tonight on this Forum.


----------



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just bought a CR1 SL CD today too from I. Martins in LA. Can't wait till i finalize my fitting on Friday when my Keo Classics arrive. 

I tried a Giant TCR C2, Cannondale Synapse and System 6, Cervelo R3, Trek Pilot 5.9,. The Giant and Scott felt the most stable and comfortable for me. 

stevo


----------



## J.D. (Jun 9, 2007)

*A+++++ For the CR1*



ted gould said:


> Best rode bike I have ever had :thumbsup: LIGHT, SMOOTH , FAST AND COMFERT LIKE NO OTHER. The bike rocks! looks cool to.



I second this. Best bike I've ever been on. I can't get enough of it. Very fast, light, stiff, climbs, decents, and corners like a dream. I've heard complints of it being to stiff but I don't agree. I can't imagine this bike being any better. Mine is a 06 CR1 Limited team with Campy Record and Fulcrum R1's. 

The only complaint I have is trying to convince my wife I'm not having an affair with it. 

JD


----------



## monkey9 (Jul 4, 2007)

I haven't had mine long enough to say anything more than I absolutely love the way it rides. Needs a different saddle, though.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I seem to get a new bike about every season. I have had my Scott for 2 seasons so far and dont have any thought of a new ride. As I watched the TDF I never saw a bike I would rather have..... well maybe a white custom Addict.


----------



## ted gould (Jan 22, 2007)

*cr1 sl rider from CO.*

I have had mine for three months and LOVE IT !! fast, smooth. and fits great! We have a LOT of big climbs around here and this bike loves to GO when I stomp on the pedals.Vail pass, leadville loop, Colorado river loop, trail ridge road and hwy. 131 are some of the rides I do alot. I think this was the right choice for my 44 year old body.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Been on my CR1 Team Issue for 2.5 years and still love it. Granted, I've replaced almost every stock part of it with the exception of shifters, rear derailleur, and headset in the pursuit of lighter weight and better performance, but it is a wonderful machine.

The incredible light weight (I'm now down to 14.4#) paired with awesome stiffness makes it a climbing machine. The stiffness is also incredibly confidence inspiring on the downhills- point the thing and it follows the line like a LASER. Way stiffer than my old Madone. 

I'm now running Zipp 303 tubulars and found that the bike feels a lot quicker (sometimes twitchier) due to the added stiffness of the carbon wheels. Need to be smooth when transitioning from turn to turn (ie. quick S turns) because this thing will carve a 90 degree turn (with or without you on it) if you manhandle it around.

As far as comfort goes, I've done several double centuries and more than a dozen centuries on it with no complaints. My nod to comfort comes in the shape of my Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow saddle to replace the SLR (which was WAY lighter but with 1mm of "padding"- ok for crits but not 200 miles!) and my FSA K Wing carbon bars (nice flat section on top and added vibration dampening, but heavier than stock alu bars.)

I'd say pull the trigger on one if it fits- thanks to the Addicts out there taking the top of the range I'm seeing CR1's very reasonably priced.


----------

